

Obama's Speech at Woodrow Wilson Center (2007) - lubujackson
http://randomfoo.net/2013/06/11/obamas-speech-at-woodrow-wilson-center

======
dotcoma
Here's the video, too.
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAQlsS9diBs](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAQlsS9diBs)

------
eloisius
Legalistically speaking, he hasn't broken a single promise Made in this
speech.

~~~
scld
Exactly. Isn't the FISA court part of why this is so legal while at the same
time being so unnerving?

------
jsmcgd
It would be great if he got elected.

